# How many .750 bottles in a 15-gallon demi john?



## geek (Mar 25, 2013)

Dumb question, just wanted to know how many .750 or 1.5L are in a demi john.


----------



## Deezil (Mar 25, 2013)

Roughly (5) 750ml bottles per gallon... There's 4ml difference between a wine bottle and a fifth of liquor..

So roughly 75 bottles in 15 gallons - you'll wanna have 80 clean bottles and anticipate a few leftovers although depending on how full you fill the demijohn, it'll fluctuate a bit


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 25, 2013)

The answer to your question is, .750ml goes into 15 gallons 75000 times. Now thats a mighty small bottle.

37.5 1.5l bottles in 15 gallons
75 750 ml bottles into 15 gallons


----------



## geek (Mar 25, 2013)

cool, thanks for confirming...


----------



## patricksievert (Mar 25, 2013)

3.78 L/gal.


----------



## garymc (Mar 25, 2013)

My 15 gallon demijohn is 14.6 gallons, I think.


----------



## Arne (Mar 26, 2013)

garymc said:


> My 15 gallon demijohn is 14.6 gallons, I think.


 
Well Gary, look on the bright side. You don't have to clean quite as many bottles as the other guys. Arne.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 26, 2013)

If it is the standard 54 liter demijohn (most are these days) then you should get 72 bottles.


----------

